# Post-PID Shot Pull on Gaggia Classic



## It02s28 (Feb 24, 2019)

So I fitted MrShades' PID last night and have been re-dialling in my grinder today. Check out a video I took here:

https://www.dropbox.com/s/chf060j7lwbmpvb/20190420_163923.mp4?dl=0

What do we think?

I've set it to 93c and it was 18g in, 42gm out in 25 seconds.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

How did it taste


----------

